# Healthcare in Spain



## CELTAT3ach3r (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello I hope you're well
I'm moving to a new job in Spain this September for October start (quarantine beforehand) and need to know more about accessing the healthcare system for essential medication.
Please can you advise me further regards steps to take?
Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

By your nomenclature I assume you will be teaching?. Anyway you will get a contract from your employer. This will then be sent to the Spanish SS who will register you. Once registered you will then be able to go to your central salud to register there. They will give you SIP card with a number. This is used each time you go or in chemist for picking up prescrptions. I assume that you have checked residency requirements re: uk nats and Brexit.. If you havent applied for residency you will need to do all that first before you can get a contract and healthcare.

By the way, you dont need to quarantine if coming from UK but you should try and get fully vaccinated as you might find that you get left off the spanish vaccination list if you arent registered until september.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kaipa said:


> By your nomenclature I assume you will be teaching?. Anyway you will get a contract from your employer. This will then be sent to the Spanish SS who will register you. Once registered you will then be able to go to your central salud to register there. They will give you SIP card with a number. This is used each time you go or in chemist for picking up prescrptions. I assume that you have checked residency requirements re: uk nats and Brexit.. If you havent applied for residency you will need to do all that first before you can get a contract and healthcare.
> 
> By the way, you dont need to quarantine if coming from UK but you should try and get fully vaccinated as you might find that you get left off the spanish vaccination list if you arent registered until september.


FYI - only called SIP in communidad valenciana. It's called many things so is generally known as a health card


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CELTAT3ach3r said:


> Hello I hope you're well
> I'm moving to a new job in Spain this September for October start (quarantine beforehand) and need to know more about accessing the healthcare system for essential medication.
> Please can you advise me further regards steps to take?
> Looking forward to hearing from you.


There is (currently) no quarantine if you're coming from the UK as your flag suggests. 

Assuming you have a proper employment contract you will be covered for state healthcare, as said by other members. Follow the steps as listed by Kaipa.


----------



## CELTAT3ach3r (Jun 11, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> There is (currently) no quarantine if you're coming from the UK as your flag suggests.
> 
> Assuming you have a proper employment contract you will be covered for state healthcare, as said by other members. Follow the steps as listed by Kaipa.


Many thanks


----------



## CELTAT3ach3r (Jun 11, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> FYI - only called SIP in communidad valenciana. It's called many things so is generally known as a health card


Many thanks


----------



## CELTAT3ach3r (Jun 11, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> FYI - only called SIP in communidad valenciana. It's called many things so is generally known as a health card


Great, many thanks. I've Irish heritage and so keep my EU passport thankfully


----------

